# Bottles



## knockabout (Jan 13, 2015)

I just realized when my cold stabilizing is done I will have about 200 bottles of wine to bottle. Where have you guys found affordable bottles at this quantity? thanks,


----------



## salcoco (Jan 13, 2015)

go to a local winery. can buy new or take there used.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 13, 2015)

At that quantity? What Sal said. 

About a year and a half ago, I stumbled upon a local winery that had too many and due to increased production didn't have room to store them. Ended up getting them for $4 a case brand new. Call around. You might get lucky.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 13, 2015)

Myself and a buddy came across a winery with extra bottles, cleaned him out at $3 per case. Check craigslist as well.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 13, 2015)

wow, if I could get bottles for 
or 4 bucks a case I would not be recycling them now.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 13, 2015)

I visit the wineries around the St. Louis area very often. Most of them will give you as many bottles add you want to take for free. I never pay for them. I have one favorite one that I usually drive off with 10-20 cases at a time. They don't have to deal with them and I have bottled for the cost of cleaning them.


----------



## knockabout (Jan 16, 2015)

thanks guys went to a winery today and picked up 200 bottles forfree just need to clean labels now! Good advice


----------

